# How to change remote address on receiver?



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got an MX-850 universal remote and downloaded various .mxf and .mxd files from remote central specifically for the 921. None actually control my unit. I'm guessing this is because they are probably set up for remote address one and my receiver is programmed to remote address 12. I called dish and asked for assistance. Following their procedure only changed the address on my dish remote; the receiver remained on 12.

As I recall, I held down the Satellite button until they all flashed,pressed 1, #, and record.

Any help would be appreciated, as would any other mx files from 700, 800, or 850 users.

thanks much,
Jake


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

That's correct, but after you press #, wait until the Sat button flashes 3 times before you press Record to memorize that Remote Address. Then make sure the Remote Address has actually changed to what you chose earlier.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

The Record Button is what changes the Address on the Receiver, but you must be on the System Info Screen for it to take affect. I am not certain, but I have had problems doing it with the UHF, so I would also point my remote at the receiver during the operation.

WW


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

Last week my 921 uhf remote control quit working -- it appeared to be sending out signals but the receiver was not responding to them. I was able to verify that the remote was changing its address when I used the procedure noted above by SummitAdvantageRetailer but could not get the address to change on the sysinfo screen. Fortunately I use my trusty Harmony 659 IR universal remote for 99% of the control of my A/V home theater system and it has never failed me. 

After going through all the same diagnostics that I did, plus a couple more, Dish tech support sent a new remote and it had the same problem as the original. By the way, you can check the address of the remote itself by: press the sat button untill all top buttons light, then hit # button twice; the number of times the sat button flashes is the remote control address number. Because the second remote could not operate the 921, Dish authorized sending of a refurbished replacement 921 which should arrive in a day or two. They concluded the remotes were working but the uhf signal was not being processed by the receiver (as an experiment I found I could program the Dish remotes to control my TV -- that's IR vs uhf control of course but it confirmed the remotes worked). Sure hope I do not regret giving up my 6-mo old 921 for a refurbished unit. There seem to be a few other reports of remote problems since 273 on this forum -- could this indicate a new 921 bug related to L273?


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks, folks!

The combination of your suggestions did the trick.

Interesting note for those of you also using universal remotes. When I called This yesterday, the HD tech insisted no IR remote was capable of controlling the 921. My mx850 now is, and rdopso mentioned his harmony.

Any thoughts?

Thanks again,
J


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The tech was wrong and, in true CSR fashion, refused to back down from his incorrect statement. The remote that comes with the 921 does not send an IR signal to the receiver (it does for the TV, VCR and Aux devices) but that doesn't mean the 921 can't receive and respond to an IR signal. The proof is next to you on the couch.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> The tech was wrong and, in true CSR fashion, refused to back down from his incorrect statement. The remote that comes with the 921 does not send an IR signal to the receiver (it does for the TV, VCR and Aux devices) but that doesn't mean the 921 can't receive and respond to an IR signal. The proof is next to you on the couch.


Many of the Tech's don't know how to get the IR codes out of the system so you can program your universal remote. There is a Learn/Teach mode on the 921 that blasts out the proper IR code at the front of the unit when you press buttons on the remote. You would then point your learning remote at the 921 to get the codes. When I first got my unit I was about ready to send it back because I could not get my universal remote to learn the codes (The dish remote doesn't sent them), it took several calls to get someone with a clue.

Now if they would only fix the SD/HD followed by PgUp/PgDn key sequences as described on page 41 of my manual.

WW


----------



## Jake Collins (Aug 13, 2005)

Bobabird,
perhaps Dish wants to keep us in the dark about the IR capability of our receivers so we remain dutifully tied to our UHF remote--and pay them for extras/replacements!

Welchwarlock,
thanks for the info. As it happens, I used that procedure last night to teach the format command (the button next to zero that changes the aspect ratio). It took a few tries to get the two remotes and the receiver all in the proper positions (I'm in a wheelchair), but it does work!

Now if they would only fix the SD/HD followed by PgUp/PgDn key sequences as described on page 41 of my manual.
I'm not sure exactly what you're referring to, but did notice I couldn't teach in the page down key from my Dish 510 remote to the universal so that it would repeat when held down. Page up repeats without problem...

J


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm not opposed to a good conspiracy theory but people have reported getting replacement remotes at no charge.

SD/HD followed by PgUp/PgDn key sequence is an alternate way to switch SD/HD mode. Those who put the button in a macro sequence want to know for certain which mode they are placing the receiver into. The SD/HD button does that all by itself but it's a toggle. If you have a command sequence that places the receiver to HD output but the receiver was already HD from some other command or front panel button, it would end up in SD output mode. The 2-button sequence is a way control the end result.
SD/HD -> PgUp alway goes to or remains HD
SD/HD -> PgDn alway goes to or remains SD​


----------

